# Jaguar XKRS finished in Polish Angel - Beau Technique - Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Long time since last posting but rest assured were at full throttle @ Beau Technique HQ.
This is a nice encounter which was tended to last week. New car detail including long term sealant protection. Interior valet and engine bay detail. 2 stage correction involved to lift any unsightly defects readying for a good solid protective coating to lock in the quality finish.

On arrival...


Jag1 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag3 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag4 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag5 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Jag6 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Jag7 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Jag8 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Jag9 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Jag10 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

On with the preparation bravado ( no clay pics, slight lapse of the old age variety )...


jag13 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag16 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag17 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag14 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag15 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag18 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag19 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag20 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag21 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jag22 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Final rinse, dry off and in to the workshop for some closer inspection.
Moderate defects which were removed using Rupes and finished with rotary to ensure a solid and crystal sharp finish...


Passwing by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

After correction stages...


passwingaft by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


passwingaft2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bonnetbefore by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

After...


bonnetafter by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bonnetafter2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


bonnetafter3 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


quarterbefore by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


quarterbefore2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


Tools&media by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


quaterduring by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


quarterduring2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

After...


quarterafter by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


quarterafter2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Carbon fibre required a little attention also...


carbonfibrebefore by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


carbonfibreduring by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

After...


carbonfibreafter2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


carbonfibreafter by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Once all stages of correction were complete, paintwork was primed for sealant with Polish Angel esclate lotion...


polishangelesclate by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


polishangelesclate2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Leaving a creaking clean high gloss primed paintwork...


polishangelesclateafter by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Ready for Polish Angel cosmic glass coat sealant ( 2 layers )...


polishangelcosmic by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


polishangelcosmicapp by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


polishangelcosmicrem by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Wheels and claipers sealed with Mitchell & King armour wax topped with Carpro reload as a hydrophobic sacrificial barrier. Tyres with Carpro pearl @ 1:1...


Wheelsmedia by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Exhausts with the brilliant Britemax metal polish...


exhaust by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


exhaust2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Underside of backbox also polished ( shown later )

Glass cleaned then sealed with Gtechnic G3 glass guard...


gtech by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


gtechapp by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


gtechrem by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Interior received a comprehensive valet and all leather guarded with LTT protect. Fabrics with 3M scotch guard. Engine bay dressed with Carpro pearl again @ 1:1.

Doorshuts tended to along with wheel arches and all the usual bits and bobs:buffer:


jagunit by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


jagunit2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

As JT once said, bringing sexy back...


jagunit3 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

And outdoors for some glamour shots.

Interior looking factory fresh and well protected...


intafter by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


intafter2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


intafter3 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


intafter4 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Engine bay looking as it should of been presented from new...


engineafter by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


engineafter2 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


engineafter3 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


engineafter4 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

And the exterior as a car of this stature should be... All go and show...


moneyshot by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110955 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110949 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110950 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110951 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110960 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110964 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110966 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110968 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1110973 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Thanks for looking...


P1110946 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr​


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Lovely job Scott and great shots too mate.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous car and work :argie:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

The ass on that is super sexy!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great work on a lovely motor.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work on a gorgeous car.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

What a car!

Great attention to detail and a lovely photo diary of the work carried out. :thumb:

Love this one..


__
https://flic.kr/p/1

Andy


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking awesome buddy ..
I like you wheel mitt ..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks awesome now great work sir.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

That is a great looking car and a great job number 4 on my sexy car list love the colour


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :thumb: Cavern looks impressive now too


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Classic Beau Technique quality as ever Scott, nice presentation a fine result.

John THt.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking good Scott:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice! Love the afters Scott.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Mega Scott, love that very much!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful <3


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

that's amazing :argie:


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Lovely, XKR-S in Italian Racing Red. I was lucky enough to drive one around Oulton Park last year.

Great job on the car.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic glossy red finish. The tops :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that great ride . Polish Angel has pretty neat stuff as I can see .


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning car, amazing detail. Top job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

they say that jags are meant to be for the 'older' generation.......

YEAH RIGHT....... i'm 32 and would sell the missus for one of those!!!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A storming job,a big well done, Scott


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments folks. Not really had time to be messing with write ups of late but took great pleasure in documenting and more so working on this vehicle. Owner was ever so enthusiastic of the car which always has a knock on effect. The result was an enjoyable ship shape finish with a mightily pleased client.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Factory Fresh*

Fantastic result Scott, my money say's the car wasnt as good as that when it was 'factory fresh' :thumb:

Stunning, one seriously happy owner now dodging fly's everytime he takes her out :lol:


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Amazing job on an awesome car! 

Can I ask what tyre dressing you used?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. I love Italian Racing Red, such a nice colour. Top marks :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work mate, so whats this ceramic sealant you was using?

Paul


----------

